
Court acquits five men of rape because unconscious victim didn't fight back - kmod
https://www.cnn.com/2019/11/01/europe/barcelona-rape-sexual-assault-intl/index.html
======
deogeo
What the clickbait title omits:

> Because the 14-year-old victim was unconscious, the five were convicted of a
> lesser charge of sexual abuse. [..] The Barcelona court sentenced the five
> men to 10 to 12 years in prison,

 _Ten years_ in prison is no slap on the wrist, so I don't see why I should be
upset that they call it "sexual abuse" instead of "rape".

Edit: Watching the accompanying video, it manages to maintain the deception
that the men went unpunished even longer. But I was unable to find their names
or mugshots anywhere.

